# True or False Thread



## Greg (May 1, 2007)

Post a statement and the next person either says true or false.

Next person is over 6 feet tall.


----------



## Grassi21 (May 1, 2007)

False!

Next person was/is a hippie.


----------



## Terry (May 1, 2007)

False
The next person is not from Maine.


----------



## 2knees (May 1, 2007)

true

next person dated two women (or men) at once.


----------



## dmc (May 1, 2007)

2knees said:


> true
> 
> next person dated two women (or men) at once.




True...

the next person will answer false


----------



## Greg (May 1, 2007)

dmc said:


> True...
> 
> the next person will answer false



Ha! Good one. :lol: Lemme hit the reset button...

The next person has met dmc in person.


----------



## tree_skier (May 1, 2007)

False

The next person know what "bamboo for breakfast" means


----------



## skidbump (May 1, 2007)

false
The averge size of a blue whales penis is 6 feet long


----------



## ctenidae (May 1, 2007)

True.
The next person is a blue whale.


----------



## Terry (May 1, 2007)

False
The next person isn't done skiing yet this season


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 1, 2007)

False
The next person does not like to ski bumps.


----------



## SkiDog (May 1, 2007)

False.

Next person lives to ski Killington.

M


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 1, 2007)

False 
Next person Hucks 50 footers


----------



## Terry (May 1, 2007)

False
Next person drinks beer


----------



## Greg (May 1, 2007)

Why yes, I am! Uh....I mean True.

The next person has to pee.


----------



## rob56789 (May 1, 2007)

False

The next person would pay $1000 for one last 3 foot dump


----------



## Terry (May 2, 2007)

False (I couldn't ski it anyways)
The next person is drinking a cup of coffee.


----------



## ctenidae (May 2, 2007)

False (tea)
How Long is a submarine.


----------



## dmc (May 2, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> False (tea)
> How Long is a submarine.



True....  I mean false.... I mean... True....

next person has been in a submarine...


----------



## tree_skier (May 2, 2007)

true

the next person is eating a sub


----------



## andyzee (May 2, 2007)

tree_skier said:


> true
> 
> the next person is eating a sub


 
False

There's too many threads such as this one and :

The Song Title Game 
Word Association Thread 
Google Image Search Game


----------



## wa-loaf (May 2, 2007)

True, But:

The next poster is trying to get his/her post count up to get discounts next season.


----------



## Greg (May 2, 2007)

False, but...

the next poster is...


----------



## andyzee (May 2, 2007)

Greg said:


> False, but...
> 
> the next poster is...


 

False

The next poster will be skiing Killington this Sunday


----------



## wa-loaf (May 2, 2007)

False,

But the next poster has nice new boots to curl up with until next season.


----------



## Grassi21 (May 2, 2007)

False 

But like me the next poster is hoping for a new set of boards for the upcoming season.


----------



## Greg (May 2, 2007)

True.

The next person has skied outside the U.S.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 2, 2007)

True

The next person has skied New Zealand


----------



## 2knees (May 2, 2007)

false

but the next person has flown to the west coast only to ski east coast conditions.


----------



## SkiDog (May 2, 2007)

False

I have never skied boilerplate in the West

The next person has skied Jackson Hole and considers it one of the best resorts out there


----------



## ctenidae (May 2, 2007)

False

The next person has skied indoors


----------



## Greg (May 2, 2007)

False.

ctenidae is Marc.


----------



## ctenidae (May 2, 2007)

false

Marc loves him some goats.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 2, 2007)

True

I'm making this up


----------



## tree_skier (May 2, 2007)

False

It is really sheep marc loves


----------



## teachski (May 2, 2007)

True

I have a new love so I have been far away from here.


----------



## ctenidae (May 2, 2007)

False

They don't have goats in Barre


(funny how this always happens when Marc is mentioned...)


----------



## teachski (May 2, 2007)

False, there are goats in Barre...but I was not interested in goats.

The next person has made love in Tennessee...(with a goat an acceptable answer)


----------



## andyzee (May 2, 2007)

teachski said:


> False, there are goats in Barre...but I was not interested in goats.
> 
> The next person has made love in Tennessee...(with a goat an acceptable answer)


 
False, never been to Tennesee

Good to see you back here teachski.


----------



## Terry (May 3, 2007)

Good to see you back here teachski.

True
the next person has a dog


----------



## Paul (May 3, 2007)

Terry said:


> Good to see you back here teachski.
> 
> True
> the next person has a dog



True


The next person is from outside New England


----------



## Goblin84 (May 3, 2007)

true  (buffalo)

the next person will be skiing wildcat this weekend!


----------



## wa-loaf (May 3, 2007)

False, although I want to.

The next person is done for the season.


----------



## Terry (May 3, 2007)

True
the next person is at work


----------



## tree_skier (May 3, 2007)

true

The next person is drinking coffee


----------



## ctenidae (May 3, 2007)

False

We did that one already.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 3, 2007)

True

The next person is drinking beer


----------



## 2knees (May 3, 2007)

false

the next person has done a two beer funnel before.


----------



## ctenidae (May 3, 2007)

True

The next person has done or witnessed a Scotch funnel.

(it's not pleasant.)


----------



## tree_skier (May 3, 2007)

False 

The next person has cracked a helmet on a tree


----------



## bigbog (May 3, 2007)

*....*

*False*.

The next person has seen *dmc's* picture in the local post office...


----------



## teachski (May 3, 2007)

bigbog said:


> *False*.
> 
> The next person has seen *dmc's* picture in the local post office...


unsure

no, I guess this is false

the next person skis on Head Monsters


----------



## Terry (May 3, 2007)

False
The next person is planning a BBQ and beers this weekend!


----------



## Rushski (May 3, 2007)

False,

Stratton is known to harbor nude gondi riders?


----------



## wa-loaf (May 3, 2007)

True

Stratton is flat and costs too much


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 6, 2007)

TRUE  

and next person has weasel breath and rotted gums


----------



## bill2ski (May 6, 2007)

FALSE

I have weasel gums and rotted breath


----------



## Terry (May 6, 2007)

False
I have a dog that got a bath today.


----------



## teachski (May 7, 2007)

False

I got a bath (not a shower) today.


----------



## bill2ski (May 16, 2007)

False

Summer; 
Number one leading cause of skiers seasonal mood disorder known as POWNOW's disease.


----------



## Terry (May 18, 2007)

True
 My son gives me crap everytime he sees me on this web site cause skiing is over. Says I am addicted or something.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 18, 2007)

True

I am a skier and I have a problem


----------



## bill2ski (May 20, 2007)

*True*



wa-loaf said:


> True
> 
> I am a skier and I have a problem



TRUE
But your not alone, There are others here to help. FEED THE ADDICTION !!!


----------



## Marc (May 20, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> TRUE
> But your not alone, There are others here to help. FEED THE ADDICTION !!!



True.

You sons a bitches.  Yeah.  All of yah.



The next person fancies himself/herself a might fine fencer and/or fencepost.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 20, 2007)

Marc said:


> The next person fancies himself/herself a might fine fencer and/or fencepost.



True

I have to put a fence in if the rain ever stops.


----------



## Marc (May 20, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> True
> 
> I have to put a fence in if the rain ever stops.



False.


Ctenidae pushes sheep back through the fence (or towards a cliff).


----------



## bill2ski (May 20, 2007)

False :
cte·nid·i·um [ tə níddee əm ] (plural cte·nid·i·a [ tə níddee ə ]) 


noun  

Definition: 

mollusk's gill: a gill found in mollusks that has a central axis with a fringe of filaments on each side. It is used in gas exchange and filter feeding.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (May 24, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> False :
> cte·nid·i·um [ tə níddee əm ] (plural cte·nid·i·a [ tə níddee ə ])
> 
> 
> ...



True (but ctenidae is in fact the scientific name for the wandering spider family)


I'm going to win a gold medal at the 2014 winter Olympics.


----------



## bill2ski (May 24, 2007)

TRUE ( thanks for the genus clarifacationus )

The last person's got the talking part done, May good fortune follow your endeavor.


----------

